# My chimney sounds like a choo choo train lol !



## Pallet Pete (Oct 29, 2012)

Man that wind is howling right now my chimney sounds like a choo choo train ! Funny cuz the stove is just cruzing at 600 and burning great.

Pete


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 29, 2012)

That's weird Pete. It is windy here but not all that bad. I don't think it is much stronger now than earlier in the day.

I just brought in 3 splits to put in the stove. Was wondering if I would be able to or not though as it is really warm in here. Not burned much wood today but house has stayed really warm. Humidity has raised a lot though because wife did laundry.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Oct 29, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> That's weird Pete. It is windy here but not all that bad. I don't think it is much stronger now than earlier in the day.
> 
> I just brought in 3 splits to put in the stove. Was wondering if I would be able to or not though as it is really warm in here. Not burned much wood today but house has stayed really warm. Humidity has raised a lot though because wife did laundry.



We got some pretty heavy wind here but then I don't have too much to block it around us. I loaded it up cuz it was chilly in the house eairlyer. One thing is for sure Dennis that insulation makes a huge difference ! We used to feel the air blowing in every crack of the house but not now.

Pete


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 29, 2012)

Insulation rocks! Looked on NOAA and mostly winds gusting to only 24 mph. Probably get interesting tomorrow.


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 29, 2012)

Been a pretty consistent 20-25 mph here since last evening. Its picking up a bit more in the last hour or so. Just had a good gust a few minutes ago that made the house creak and all three dogs sit up.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Oct 30, 2012)

Around 2am I woke up went down stairs and it sounded like someone blowing in a bottle neck wooooooo noise. Funny thing is it was burning just fine !

Pete


----------



## smokinj (Oct 30, 2012)

Been blowing like crazy here for two days. Have not notice any diffrances with the stack at all...And gusting well over 50mph last night.


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 30, 2012)

It is a little unnerving to stand on the hearth and feel the whole thing shake.



smokinj said:


> Been blowing like crazy here for two days. Have not notice any diffrances with the stack at all...And gusting well over 50mph last night.



You burning your stove or furnace?


----------



## smokinj (Oct 30, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> It is a little unnerving to stand on the hearth and feel the whole thing shake.
> 
> 
> 
> You burning your stove or furnace?


 
Stove...But, both have the s/s insulated stack.


----------

